# Good Books on Egyptology



## Fyre Faery Queen (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi everyone 

I am writing a book with Egyptian mythology as a background theme. I live in Dahab and there is no library here, so I am having a bit of trouble tracking down resources. Can anyone recommend some good books on Egyptian mytholgy, or even novels with a strong Egyptology Theme that would be good reading, so I can ask the bookshop to order in something specific. 

Thank You


----------

